# 2013 Allroad Detailed



## DirtD1ver (Sep 23, 2012)

Last Friday the guys from Detailers Domain came down to my area to do a group buy detail. 10 cars 2 days. Below are the before, during and after pics of my car. 



















































































































































Here is the entire thread with all the cars. clicky


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Looks great. Love how they taped off the cladding to keep the "stuff" off it.


----------



## DirtD1ver (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree they did an awesome job.


----------

